# Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

So this is my first car and i have done some work to it. I have had it for about a year. But now i am having problems. Up to this point it has only gotten better and better. Now, i have been having some idling issues. For example...at a red light the RPMs will bounce around from like 500 to 2000. Also, when i first put in gas after idling it sort of pops and does not fully put forth the gas until like 2 seconds. 
My next problem is that it has stalled out...or just shut down on me while driving slow (like under 15). This is very bizarre to me. Please help me! 
ps. the car is an automatic.
Please help me


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

Sounds to me like you have a vacuum leak. This can be very tricky to track down if you have vacuum controlled HVAC system and/or Cruise control as this adds more vacuum hoses to the system.


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (MK2SnowPilot)*

well i do not have cruise control but i don't know about the HVAC system...should i get it checked by my mechanic or try to figure it out myself? ...PS THANK YOU


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

Vacuum leaks can be VERY tricky to find.
If you don't mind getting your hands dirty then I would start by replacing all the black vacuum hoses in the engine compartment. Considering how old they are it's always a good idea.
Just buy clear PVC windshield washer hose that has the same inner diameter as the old stuff (3 or 5mm IIRC)


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (MK2SnowPilot)*

well the other thing is now my car isn't starting well at all. Like it turns over and starts but then it dies right away. I cleaned like two hoses right at the idle and it stopped idling so badly
But now it will not stay on when i start it. I think it is an intermediate problem though. 
Oh and how would i replace my hoses with windshield washer hoses? Cause don't i need them to be the right shapes and all?


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

Ok i get what you're saying about replacing the black vacuum hoses...i just went out to try a couple things...
-still...after taking out air filter and putting it back in (just in case it was clogging something or whatever) it started a lot better
-but it still died after about 3 seconds


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

Yea just cut the hose to length, attach it to the nipple and LIGHTLY run a lighter underneath the hose (do not melt it!) to make it shrink a little for a nice tight fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
IF that doesn't fix it then you may have a cracked intake boot - Take it off and flex it while holding it up to a bright light - in the sun is best - looking for cracks. If that checks out you need to start looking at the other hoses attached to the intake as well as the hard pipe that connects the vacuum booster to the intake.
Also Is the Idle stabilizer valve plugged in? That can cause problems too. You need to make sure voltage is getting to the valve with the ignition on.


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (MK2SnowPilot)*

Alright awesome...well thank you so much. 
I will change out the hoses over the next week hopefully (i am a high school senior and i have to make sure i end all my classes with good grades so i might have to hold off) 
then i will check the intake system...is there a way to rebuild it? (or do a thorough cleaning?)
i do not know about the idle stabilizer...i have never messed with it so i will check...
ps. how do i check for that? (sorry that i don't know...i am young)
Thank you so so so much


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

if all that checks out check you injector groments the o-rings may be dry rotted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

No worries








You can clean the butterflies in the throttle body withe carb cleaner and an old toothbrush while the intake boot is off. Just go easy on the cleaner but not too easy. If you use too much at once it will pool in the cylinders and cause damage from hydrolocking the motor.
for the ISV there are a few things you can do to make sure it's working:
1) Turn ignition to on without starting the motor. You should then be able to fell the ISV buzzing lightly.
2) Turn car off, unplug isv, turn car on and use a voltmeter to see if any power is making it to the ISV. It's three wires IIRC so one is ground, one is power and i don't remember the third. It will be too long to explain how to test circuits but I am sure there are pages you can find with google.
And yes - if everything checks out you could have a bad injector o-ring. I know I had to keep on the gas when mine weren't installed properly.


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (MK2SnowPilot)*

If you can...is there a way you could send me a few pictures of the exacts spots you are talking about? Sorry but i just want to make sure. 
oh and how do i check the idle o-ring? Cause i understand what that region of the engine looks like and i have cleaned out parts of it but i do not know exactly how to get to that idle o-ring. 
thank you once again


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

the o-rings that we are referring to are the fuel injectors they should be "stuck" in their slots on the injectors you have to pull them to check


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (hondaproof)*

thank you. all this is a great help...i really really appreciate it.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

Only way to get to it is to take the idle screw out. But a quick check if it's causing an issue is to put a piece of duck tape over hole for the idle screw, making sure it's sealing around the hole well. If that makes any difference then he o-ring is most likely shot. Then you need to either:
a) try and find an o-ring that size
b) wrap the threads in teflon tape. It's in the plumbing section.


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (MK2SnowPilot)*

alright thanks again. you guys are perfect! really really appreciate it


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (MK2SnowPilot)*

oh and by the way...if i take off the black hoses that connect to the throttle body, and then the idle screw out...can i take out that whole section and clean it or is there more things to take apart? 
Thanks again


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (MK2SnowPilot)*

hey and one more thing...my AC dosen't work...i want to take the whole thing out in a couple weeks...
but...
could there be a leak in one of those hoses that is causing this? 
also
how many black vacuum hoses are there cause i counted like 6...are there more?


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theomasterflasher* »_oh and by the way...if i take off the black hoses that connect to the throttle body, and then the idle screw out...can i take out that whole section and clean it or is there more things to take apart? 
Thanks again

Yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Only problem is you need a new gasket. I was stuck on a sunday when I did mine. Just used some Gasket Cheese (RTV Copper sealant) and it's never given me problems. When you put it back on just smear a thin layer on with your finger over the whole mating surface. Put it on and tighten it by hand. Wait for 45mins - hour for it to firm up then torque the bolts to spec.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

I don't remember the number just replace them all.


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (MK2SnowPilot)*

ok thanks. well when i asked how many i was just asking to see if that seemed like ballpark.
cause if i am looking at 6 and you are telling me like 12 then something is wrong. 
but alright
thanks a lot man


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

I tested the idle screw with the duck tape...changed the starting a tiny bit but didn't help. It seemed like the car was more ready to start...but didn't keep it on or anything.


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

you can seal that screw with a dab of silicone sealant .i really think its your injector groments just by reading your post.but it could be something else hard to help when you dont actualy have your hands on it.your tranny may be slipping


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (hondaproof)*

well what does sealing that screw do? like is that going to help (or is it supposed to help)?
But i still have to check all those hoses which is a good idea to replace anyways cause they probably never were by the other owners.
after i switch out the hoses i will check out the injector grommets like you are saying...i will need to ask you for some guidance though...hope you don't mind...
one thing at a time though...
thank you very much


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

sealent will stop an air leak at the screw it may help?and i will be happy to help if you have a cam. pics would help us alot when you get to the o rings if need be


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (hondaproof)*

how do i add pictures? Sorry


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

ha! i wish i knew my friend uploaded my avator>i have tons! of pics that i would like to put up.hopefully someone will help there


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (hondaproof)*


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

  

1) I think these white lines are my hoses. I think someone had changed them from black to these. Or maybe they are stock. But i will change these white lines. 
  
2) Is this the idler? and does it matter that it is broken? 
  
3) 
  
4)


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

white lines are pose to be there they are for the "flap" in the air box.the what is this ? thats the fuel pressure regulator


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (hondaproof)*

so which are my vacuum hoses??


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

and what about that broken thing on what i guess is the idler? And, should i replace those white lines?


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

Help me!


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

the throttle linkage you should get a new one it may be possible thats your prob.your vaccum hoses are all hoses white black or wateva color hose that has no "fluids running through them and they are goin to your intake manni,air box,intake track .brake booster ,the "catch can"lmao had to call it that(long story)basicaly


_Modified by hondaproof at 10:41 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (hondaproof)*

well then some of those white ones that you said were something else were vacuum hoses. Because one of them went into the air thing (where the air filter is) the box or whatever....
alright thanks a lot..
where should i get a throttle linkage from? New or restored?


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Problems with my 1992 VW Golf Gl 1.8l Gas (theomasterflasher)*

youll need the whole cable prolly get it new is my advice.


----------

